# Iindian River Lagoon



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Looks like you guys had a heck of a day to me.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Great pics!


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

Nice fish. Unfortunately the water doesn't look anything like that anymore, the bloom is thriving. To much shuttle dust, I suppose.


----------



## jerm (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks everyone! It sure was a heck of a day. Next thing you know, she will be wanting her own boat!


----------

